# ACTION NEEDED: Sign The White House Petition For Cigars!



## Cigar Man Andy

ACTION NEEDED: Sign The White House Petition For Cigars! 25K signatures needed! Already at 3,036 in the first 10hrs. http://t.co/z7XULfUK

We are trying to keep Cigars out of the hands of the FDA and you can help. Please sign the petition.


----------



## Staxed

"Thank you for signing this petition"


----------



## android

Done!


----------



## ejgarnut

#3366


----------



## Hannibal

Thank for signing this petition!


----------



## socalocmatt

# 3393 :banana:


----------



## the_brain

#3484


----------



## DarrelMorris

Did it yesterday.


----------



## smelvis

Signed up and signed Andy still need about 20,000 more signatures!


----------



## skfr518

# 4019


----------



## ten08

Signature # 4,033 :lever:

signed and tweeted


----------



## Poneill272

#4,136! op2:


----------



## aea6574

Done and shared on Facebook. Thanks.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## szyzk

Signed this last night. Made a mention on our store's Twitter accounts, Facebook, and also to our mailing list customers.

Guys, this shouldn't drop off the "new posts" section until every Puffer has signed it! If the FDA has their way they could ban internet sales, ban walk-in humidors, ban in-store events, put boutique manufacturers out of business with added regulations, etc etc etc.

*If you haven't signed it, do so now - and bump the thread! Spread the word!*


----------



## NomoMoMo

#4576


----------



## protekk

#4585


----------



## Engineer99

Signed. #4628


----------



## TheTomcat

#4614


----------



## REDROMMY

4,645


----------



## Scott W.

#4734 brother


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

You guys rock .


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Done almost 5,000 now great thread!


----------



## Trilobyte

4850


----------



## Hannibal

Keep it up!!!

Bump.....


----------



## jeepman_su

#6040.....getting closer


----------



## IBEW

#6313 plus added to my Tweet and Facebook.
This can be done, not impossible, it just takes a minute to sign up and vote.
Please do it now, you won't regret it unless you don't do it!!!


----------



## szyzk

I'm going to bump this for the lunch crew!

Almost 7,000 signatures collected, 18,000 more needed. If you guys are worried about registering at the White House website, trust me, you don't get put onto a spam email list - I've been registered for quite a while and I can't remember the last time I received an email from them.

Sign the petition!


----------



## E Dogg

:whoo: #7128 :whoo:


----------



## smelvis

Cool Bump Keep it up


----------



## nikonnut

#7895


----------



## IBEW

nikonnut said:


> #7895


I was 6313 four hours ago.
That's about 450 signatures an hour. At this pace the goal could be reached in 39 hours.
The pace could pick up or drop off, but the point is, this goal can be reached, all you need to do is sign the petition!


----------



## Dan_

heh, I can here just to start this same thread.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy




----------



## Gio

# 9194 :director:Spread the word!


----------



## szyzk

Bump bump bump... The petition stalled this weekend, only reaching 10k signatures... If you haven't signed this yet, do so now!


----------



## Jay106n

Signed!


----------



## Jay106n

Maybe puff should send out a mass pm or an email about this, get as much attention as possible.


----------



## szyzk

11,700+ signatures, almost halfway there!


----------



## Pianoman178

Signed. #12,511


----------



## xobrian

Signed.


----------



## BigBen88

I'm 13,988!


----------



## szyzk

About 3/5ths of the way there... Keep this moving, smokers!


----------



## Jay106n

Get your signatures in!


----------



## zvan

15,943!!


----------



## IBEW

It's up to 19,557, getting close!!

BUT, we're still not there yet, need approx. 5400 more.

This is so do-able!! If you haven't signed yet, now's a good time to!!


----------



## Gio

We are getting closer!!! :u


----------



## jailhouse

i sighned it yesterday and it was at #19,666


----------



## Eazy

As of 3:17 pm Eastern Time, April 22, The signature count has reached 20,253. We're getting there!


----------



## gahdzila

Awesome. I just happened to be checking my email just a couple of minutes after I got the first email reminder about this, from CRA I think? I think I was like #25 or something LOL.


----------



## szyzk

I would love to see this thing reach 35k+ signatures because that would put it in the top-3 open petitions on the site. It seems like things have really picked up in the last few days, so maybe people are finally taking a moment to actually check it out. This is great!


----------



## Jay106n

20,841! Getting closer


----------



## rpb16

Awsome this may work.it went up 1k votes in a day.

May be a dumb question, but what heppens after it reeaches the 25k signatures?? Does it just mean they will cobsider our plea's to leave us alone, or will it pretty much stop the FDA's advancement on this issue?


----------



## Jay106n

Pretty much next to nothing, it gets forwarded to the White House Staff, but its better than doing nothing.

"If a petition gets enough support, White House staff will review it, ensure it’s sent to the appropriate policy experts, and issue an official response."


----------



## max gas

Just Signed


----------



## ccforme

Signed up. Only takes a few minutes. So worth it!!! Everybody needs to get in on this.


----------



## Gio

2000 to go... Please do not stop telling your friends about this petition!


----------



## eljimmy

Done!!


----------



## the_brain

*Brain: *1724 to go!!!


----------



## dav0

Signed a while ago, gonna get my wife to sign tonight.


----------



## Beebo

Done, and done. I also gave the link to my local B&M owner to see if he can get some more support drummed up.


----------



## turtlexj

Done 
23741


----------



## JuanOrez

Done. # 24,122


----------



## Jay106n

Only 825 to go. Crunch time!


----------



## Gio

339 to go!


----------



## WyldKnyght

BUMP, I can't sign it, but I can make sure it's bumped to the top!!!!!


----------



## szyzk

204 to go! Let's get 10,204 before we let up though!


----------



## Jay106n

100 to go! We can get this done tonight!


----------



## WyldKnyght

Let's put this back on top....

Only 18 to go...


----------



## Jay106n

We did it! 25,000!


----------



## szyzk

Even though it's over 25,000 signatures, for those of you who haven't signed - please do so! The more signatures this petition gets, the more exposure it gets!


----------



## jphank

Done, I was just under 3,000


----------



## Gio

szyzk said:


> Even though it's over 25,000 signatures, for those of you who haven't signed - please do so! The more signatures this petition gets, the more exposure it gets!


I am impressed on how fast we have accomplished the 25000 signatures... However, I agree with the above statement. We need to show the policy makers that we are serious about this petition! Getting more signatures, perhaps doubling the signatures could have a positive effect for our cause :u !!


----------



## vert1276

done


----------



## louistogie

Done!


----------



## AStateJB

26,144


----------



## szyzk

Keep adding your signatures, guys! On April 26th the Senate Committee On Appropriations approved an agriculture bill that again calls for the FDA to assert it's authority over the cigar industry - this means that it's moving to the Senate floor for a full vote. We need to make sure the government knows that premium cigars need to be exempt from outside control.


----------



## roaster

Just signed it!


----------



## rpb16

szyzk said:


> Keep adding your signatures, guys! On April 26th the Senate Committee On Appropriations approved an agriculture bill that again calls for the FDA to assert it's authority over the cigar industry - this means that it's moving to the Senate floor for a full vote. We need to make sure the government knows that premium cigars need to be exempt from outside control.


So it already happened?


----------



## szyzk

rpb16 said:


> So it already happened?


The Appropriations Committee passed the measure, so it is moving to a full vote in the Senate. I have no idea when this is expected, though.


----------



## 36Bones

I don't know how I missed this. Petition signed. Hopefully it's not too late.


----------



## StogieNinja

A member of the CRA/ICPR team will be hand delivering the petition today, and they're hoping to get to 30,000 signatures, and they're only like 750 away from that number. If you haven't signed already, please sign it now, and share this info via Facebook, etc. If you follow Drew Estate Cigars in Facebook, they have a post up on their wall you can share. Go now!


----------



## Heartsandspades

30,311 .. any updates?


----------



## Jeff the Puf Diver

I'm signer # 30,471.


----------



## splattttttt

Signature # 4,655


----------



## Dark Rose

#30,491, better late than never...


----------

